# Honey Moisture Content



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Short answer; no. You should be safe if even only 75% of the frame area is capped. In some situations of low flow cells may remain uncapped that have very acceptable moisture content but that takes you into territory where it is nice to have the confirmation of a refractometer. I have been there!


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

Agree with Frank.....if it's capped you're fine, enjoy that expensive honey.... next year you'll be eatin' the "cheap[er]" stuff....

Sky


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Sky said:


> Agree with Frank.....if it's capped you're fine, enjoy that expensive honey.... next year you'll be eatin' the "cheap[er]" stuff....
> 
> Sky


My first summer I called it 2000 dollar a pound honey! Liquid gold!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Please note bees cap cells when they are FULL and not when the honey is dry enough.

In a normal situation, the honey is also dry enough when the cell is full.

There might be events such as wet harvesting condition, intense nectar flow, swarming occurring, high initial yeast content in the combs that can lead to high water content and/or fermentation even if the honey is fully capped.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Your honey is most likely fine unless, perhaps, it was harvested on a particularly wet year. 
Next time you are in a grocery store take a jar of honey and quickly invert it noting how quickly the air bubble rises to the top (or bottom in this case ) and use that as a sort of visual reference to compare your honey at a similar room temp.


----------

